# Giant Flying Reptiles Preferred To Walk



## News Bot (May 29, 2008)

*Published:* 29-May-08 05:35 PM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* General Sciences

New research into gigantic flying reptiles has found that they weren't all gull-like predators grabbing fish from the water but that some were strongly adapted for life on the ground.

*Read More...*


----------

